# Mexico orders immediate release of Marine veteran



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I saw a video of him IN THE USA! With his MOM!

Great news.

AJ


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Election Day is coming up.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

About damned time! Now let's release all of the Mexicans we have and send them back home. Then, in a show of brotherhood and in the spirit of partnership build a giant wall between our two countries to commemorate the event. With some sweet and gentle machine gun nests on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Election Day is coming up.


Exactly.

I would not be surprised if this were not worked out in advance.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I would not be surprised if this were not worked out in advance.


I wouldn't be surprised either, Im just glad that hes out. It should have never took this damn long!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been in the wings,the assministration was just waiting...............


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah this hurt their election I hope, for letting him rot for so long


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Did he get his peekup truck and firearms returned? Likely not.

It probably doesn't matter. The VA will likely deem him ineligible to possess firearms, and place him on NICS.

Just as an FYI, "adjudication as a mental defective", has been expanded:



> (a) A determination by a court, board, commission, or other lawful authority that a person, as a result of marked subnormal intelligence, or mental illness, incompetency, condition, or disease:
> (1) Is a danger to himself or to others; or
> (2) Lacks the capacity to manage his own affairs.


As such, its unlikely that he'll even know that he'll be ineligible to possess firearms again, until he gets a letter in the mail.

Its just a matter of time before someone in the government figures out how to jack able people for their ability to drive.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would bet this was planned long ago to coincide with the election. I suspect it's way too late to help obummer at this point. Hopefully enough of the sheep are onto him and vote accordingly.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Marine Sgt. Andrew Tahmooressi spent 8 months in a Mexican jail that was, 8 months too long, perhaps minus 24 hours it would have took our government to get him released. But our leaders were too busy crying over poor little Mikie Brown out of Fergerson Mo. to be concerned about someone who serves our country. Makes my blood boil every time I think about it. I am glad Sgt. Tahmooressi is finally free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Marine Sgt. Andrew Tahmooressi spent 8 months in a Mexican jail that was, 8 months too long, perhaps minus 24 hours it would have took our government to get him released. But our leaders were too busy crying over poor little Mikie Brown out of Fergerson Mo. to be concerned about someone who serves our country. Makes my blood boil every time I think about it. I am glad Sgt. Tahmooressi is finally free.


 Obama left him rot until he needed to use him. Next question will Obama allow the Marine Corp to come down on him now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank God he is out. I for one would never want to be in a Mexican jail. He will probably be screwed out of his possessions but he is out of that hell hole. Its disgraceful that he was there that long. Especially when POTUS likes to inject himself into local domestic issues like the beer summit, Travon Martin, Mike Brown and so on. My guess loosing your possessions and starting over beats being in a Mexican jail. Mexico a good place to avoid, guilty until proven innocent or everyone is paid off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marine Sgt. Andrew Tahmooressi now faces a very big problem. The Marines, only a few of you may understand this but being in jail is No excuse for being AWOL. All it takes for him to face an Article 15 for this is to show anything he did that caused it. It does not madder if he made a mistake. As long as it stays at Article 15 his unit commander can pretty much do as he please, the CO can just drop it. However in to todays world it seems political pressure can even come on cases like this.
We may need to come to his aid again.
Turning yourself over to LE stops AWOL time however it does not always work that way if you are arrested for a crime other than AWOL. It will be interesting to see what they used as a reason for releasing him. If Mexico said he committed no crime he is in good shape, anything else he has to answer for it.
If this was some years ago one way to fix it would be Article 15 him , CO give him a slap 4 hour extra duty done deal they can't touch him after that.
Dealt with a few of these. Private smith on the way back from a 3 day pass, caught speeding in Macon GA huge fine no cash on hand and from out of state. Jailed until he posted bail. While he did call that does not stop the AWOL just limits the span. The reason he caused the AWOL. Cases like this never make the news. Out come is often 1SG looks it over (no real issues in the past with the soldier) ask CO to leave it at NCO business that is the end of it . 1Sg leaves it up to PLT SGT to educate soldier.
Sgt. Andrew Tahmooressi not only got in the news he got the president involved. No CO is going to make this just go away with out help from higher command.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Well Smitty.....Hopefully the Article 15 will result in an hour of company punishment, determined by an individual that is one day from terminal leave.

Perhaps he will be the latrine orderly. :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

One phone call. That's all it would have took. 
Maybe two, becouse if the first one didn't work, I guarandamntee you, MY second phone call would have been to the Marines. 
Glad he's on our soil, hope the best for him.


----------

